# Question about "everything"



## luvridinhorses (May 13, 2010)

I am in NY and there is literally no law for horseback industry but the helmet law of under 14 and transportation law of current coggins and rabies within a year. 
Anyways, I am obtaining insurance now to allow horseback lessons, leasing and boarding up to 8 horses. I have been trying to find a waiver for all this online and tired... anyone have a generic waiver they can share?
I am looking for a lease waiver, a boarding waiver, a riding waiver, a vistor waiver.
I am also looking for boarding and leasing contracts.

Also any suggestions from anyone? I am new at all this and very very nervous. I have a trainer in place already and she is being added to my insurance so we are covered there. 

Thank you


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Legal Forms.com try this


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

FYI, that was the first link by just typing in "NY equine law" on google. try it


----------

